# 94 Pathfinder Transmission Removal--HELP



## Pathbird (Oct 7, 2005)

I am pulling an auto tranny from a 94 Pathy to swap into my 95. Everything is coming apart but I am now stuck. I cannot access the flywheel bolts via the starter hole. The bolts are offset to far back towards the flywheel center to get a wrench on. According to the FSM I need to pull off the gusset behind the oil pan covering the bottom of the bell housing to access the flywheel bolts. I have all of the bolts out (that I can see) including the one above the oil pan but that rascal will not budge. I loosed all of the bell housing bolts and it is still stuck. Any suggestions? Is there a hidden bolt somewhere?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

I think you have to remove all the bellhousing bolts for the gusset to come out.


----------



## Pathbird (Oct 7, 2005)

The gusset does not come off because the flywheel blocks it. On my junker I made a hole to access the flywheel bolts on the oposite side of the gusset from the starter. Not pretty but it worked!

I got the trans out of the junker and sent my good Pathy to the trans shop for them to swap it. Man, I won't pull a Pathfinder tranny again, it is a beast! I have pulled many a transmission but this on was the worst! The transmission guys could not believe I got that thing out while on the ground. Seems like the Nissan engineers did not design this thing very well. Too many little things that have to be done to release it.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Bah, I pulled the trans and t-case together on the ground outside my garage on gravel. Took some time but it went.


----------



## rpaul111 (Jun 21, 2009)

*need to remove gusset*

I'm swapping the motor & I can't get to the torque converter/flywheel nuts
I already removed all the bolts from the block / tranny & I have the starter out but the gusset is in the way.
The gusset will move about 1/2 inch but only away from the nut
I don't have the room to drill a hole to access the nut.
How do I get the gusset out/out of the way?


----------



## rpaul111 (Jun 21, 2009)

Its a wonder what you see with a FLASHLIGHT
(bolt in side of Block)
:woowoo:
Now I can get to the nuts


----------

